# My new kittens!



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a picture of my 2 boys.
3 months old, they are bothers. Mozart (black and white) and Haydn (lilac point tabby). 

..........sorry unable to upload them! computer problems? will try again another day!


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a couple of photo's ..........


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Awww they're cuties. I really love the first pic <3


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww they are both lovely ,but i do like the lilac point one, how very pretty._


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, thank you, they are both lovely, and they just play with each other all the time. :thumbup:

I have some lovely pictures. Mozart is very protective! 

The lilac one's strips are coming out much more now as he grows. 

Your pictures are nice too, you see such lovely cats on here.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats a lovely pictures, they are both beautiful.xxxxxxx_


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

They are gorgeous! They look so comfortable with one another


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG!!!!! Too cute!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I swear that your Mozart is the image of my Leo at that age. Here is a pic of when he was 9 weeks old. That's Leo in the background and his sister Susie in the front:


IMG_9278 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

Adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Ho yes, your leo is very similar! Aren't they just lovely ]

Mozart has one pink ear ............ a bit girly!


----------



## carol123 (Oct 9, 2012)

awesome they are looking more beautiful just loved it ooohhhh my shonaaa:*


----------

